# Adobe software won't install on Mac



## tightgraphix (May 4, 2009)

I have a friend that purchased Adobe Contribute and it will not install past 70%. She can't even install the trial version (which does exactly the same thing). Adobe Acrobat Reader 9.0 won't install either. What could cause this. She did the permissions thing and still no luck.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Call the number on the box. That's what it's for. 

Good luck.


----------

